

Was Snookie Behind The Gold iPhone 5S? - sitver
http://www.appstorechronicle.com/2013/09/gold-iphone-5s-surprising-twist.html

======
educating
The gold iPhone was the best gimmick Apple has come up with recently to sell
more phones, because there are people that would buy gold _anything_ just to
show it off and look cool, even if the case is going to cover it up.

I don't think it was Snookie. In fact, I think it is marketed at those who
prefer rap and R&B music, to whom the gold trimmed Nexus's were also marketed.
It sounds racist, but African Americans are a market, and many of them like
gold things. It's not only African Americans, but I'd be surprised if that
wasn't the intent.

